# Gulf Breeze



## bmauntler (Feb 17, 2014)

Had a great day with Olin Marler Charters yesterday. Left the dock at 7 am.

Got on the fish right away. Moved to another spot and that's wham flipper found us. The rest of the trip was spent feeding the dolphins while trying to get dinner past them. We still ended up with some great fish. The boys and I had a great time.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Smiles all around, looks like they had a great day. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## bmauntler (Feb 17, 2014)

*Yes*



Fish-n-Fur said:


> Smiles all around, looks like they had a great day. Congrats! :thumbup:


We had a great time, my youngest was all set to sign up for the next year's charter. I have worked on charter boats on the great lakes and the Gulf Breeze crew did a great job of keeping us (fudgies) going. The dolphins really suck down there, though. Someone needs to figure out how to outsmart those...things.


----------

